# Potential for redemption?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

With 40k Endtimes looming closer than ever, I pose the question: Is there any of the traitor legions you think whom might rejoin the Imperium, given sufficient motivation? The endtimes for Fantasy had shown that the forces of Order can have strange bedfellows.

The Alpha Legion is probably the most obvious choice, given their noncommital attitude towards chaos, as well the policies of the twin primarchs. Though it might have taken a hit after the death of Alpharius.

My other pick would be the Thousand Sons, sure Magnus have done some bad things after the heresy. But he still seems coherent, and I think there could be potential for him earning the forgiveness of the Emperor for his collosal mistake in breaking the Imperial Webway. Magnus only reluctantly joined chaos to save his sons.


Out of the remaining legions, I think maybe only the Iron Warriors might accept an imperial pardon. Looking at the sensible Warsmith Kalkator for example. Though in general their long term festering bitterness might be too much to overcome. 

The Black Legion is a definite no for obvious reasons, and likewise the Word Bearers. The Emperors Children and the Death Guard are both far too corrupted, and the World Eaters are nutso berserkers lost in the red mist of Khorne. Finally the Night Lords have a long standing grudge with the imperium.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Alpha Legion may not rejoin the Imperium in the traditional sense, but they would definitely act towards the defeat of Chaos. That has always been their goal.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

40k Endtimes are not close. GW won't repeat that mistake.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord Mephiston said:


> 40k Endtimes are not close. GW won't repeat that mistake.


END TIMES 40k CONFIRMED? The Primarchs Return - Spikey Bits

So, the Crimson King is nearly at release. Which leaves the mentioned macragge book.
And look at warzone fenris, the wulfen has returned, which i see as another end times hint.

The fantasy end times was awesome, but it was the AoS followup product that people was unhappy with.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> END TIMES 40k CONFIRMED? The Primarchs Return - Spikey Bits
> 
> So, the Crimson King is nearly at release. Which leaves the mentioned macragge book.
> And look at warzone fenris, the wulfen has returned, which i see as another end times hint.
> ...


I am pretty sure they might put forward a Time Of Ending scenario, but they will never END 40k the way they did WHFB. With a crapload of aliens and Daemons and Armless' plans finally coming into place, the Imperium will need some reinforcements, AKA a Stimulus package. And I guess that will come in the form of the Primarchs ? 

But totally finishing off 40k the way they did WHFB !? Oh hell no. I expect and rather enjoy the stalemate, and it remaining year 999 for ever lol.

P.S. Even His Holy Majesty, Our Lord And Saviour, Emperor Matt Ward, Beloved By All, is back with GW but not working on 40k right now. His Eternal Glorious Light is being shed on Age Of Sigmar instead.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont think the 'end times' are coming in the sense of AoS, but there could be a restart of Black Crusades or invasions. I suspect its more a reboot and release of models around a scenario. GW keeps 40k alive by the stalemate within the imperium and chaos, with the outliers of xenos causing problems for everyone around the central theme.

Back to your question, I think only Alpha are even up for consideration imho. Legions aligned with a 'god' are inherently too far gone, Night Lords are somewhat akin to blood angels, except without the reverence for big E. Iron Warriors are too embittered, and some of the travesties (Daemoncula/Honsou etc) would probably be a bit too far for the =]I[= to forgive.

The question isnt so much as who would be pardoned, more would a pardon be proposed.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> I dont think the 'end times' are coming in the sense of AoS, but there could be a restart of Black Crusades or invasions. I suspect its more a reboot and release of models around a scenario. GW keeps 40k alive by the stalemate within the imperium and chaos, with the outliers of xenos causing problems for everyone around the central theme.
> 
> Back to your question, I think only Alpha are even up for consideration imho. Legions aligned with a 'god' are inherently too far gone, Night Lords are somewhat akin to blood angels, except without the reverence for big E. Iron Warriors are too embittered, and some of the travesties (Daemoncula/Honsou etc) would probably be a bit too far for the =]I[= to forgive.
> 
> The question isnt so much as who would be pardoned, more would a pardon be proposed.


Well said. But in regards to Magnus and the thousand sons, I think what plays a role in their possible redemption, is that they were pushed onto the chaos side, instead of seeking it out and why I think they could be redeemed. The Dark Elves joining the forces of order, despite having thousands of years of atrocities under their belt should be remembered too.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well said. But in regards to Magnus and the thousand sons, I think what plays a role in their possible redemption, is that they were pushed onto the chaos side, instead of seeking it out and why I think they could be redeemed. The Dark Elves joining the forces of order, despite having thousands of years of atrocities under their belt should be remembered too.


The same could go for Iron Warriors as well - they kinda got duped by Horus and the Emps Children into following Horus, purely on the basis that Big E didn't like the whole 'Olympia' incident. 
Since then, however, they have basically become even more embittered and a select few have chosen to cause havoc purely because it would annoy the Imperium, rather than some big plan of the chaos gods. 

I think if the Imperium offered pardons (which is highly unlikely as it would undermine their entire basis of the empire, imo) then the likes of the IW, TS, Alphas MAY be the only ones to capitulate, the others are a lost cause. 

The main problem is that both sides (imperium hierarchy and traitor legions) are so bull headed, then its almost inconceivable that anything would change.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> The same could go for Iron Warriors as well - they kinda got duped by Horus and the Emps Children into following Horus, purely on the basis that Big E didn't like the whole 'Olympia' incident.
> Since then, however, they have basically become even more embittered and a select few have chosen to cause havoc purely because it would annoy the Imperium, rather than some big plan of the chaos gods.
> 
> I think if the Imperium offered pardons (which is highly unlikely as it would undermine their entire basis of the empire, imo) then the likes of the IW, TS, Alphas MAY be the only ones to capitulate, the others are a lost cause.
> ...


Im sure the Emperor would remember the classic Divide and Conquer strategy, plus he would have the authority to offer pardons.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Im sure the Emperor would remember the classic Divide and Conquer strategy, plus he would have the authority to offer pardons.


You're assuming the current administrators wouldn't try and usurp his authority. 

He stands up from his fancy seat, all those around him quickly realise the game's up


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think Magnus would be a good candidate for returning to the fold, he saw he was being played, but went with along with, out of grief and anger over his legion and Prospero,the question would be, what would Magnus price be? The Emperor would need Magnus to power the golden throne, so he could die and be reborn, Magnus may ask for the Wolves and Russes head in return!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

@ Oldman - good point; everyone has a price!


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I can see only the Alpha Legion at this point want to return in secret, everyone I just feel it's too late. I would say Magnus but is a Deamon Prince with his soul belonging to the Chaos Gods. He's essentially an ep VI Darth Vader


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The point on the Emperor needs Magnus for the Golden Throne is a good one, he might be willing to make quite a sacrifice for it to have Magnus comming back.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Been hearing some rumors about a bombshell revelation in the november 2016 white dwarf. If true, it certainly pushes The Thousand Sons up in redemption rank. But Im honestly not suprised they would be pushing this, with the focus on Thousand Sons releases.



The rumor says that the upcomming white dwarf -confirms- that the Blood Ravens are descended from The Thousand Sons. Imho, it surely has to be Revuel Arvida founding the new chapter thanks to having the patronage of Jaghatai Khan.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Been hearing some rumors about a bombshell revelation in the november 2016 white dwarf. If true, it certainly pushes The Thousand Sons up in redemption rank. But Im honestly not suprised they would be pushing this, with the focus on Thousand Sons releases.
> 
> 
> 
> The rumor says that the upcomming white dwarf -confirms- that the Blood Ravens are descended from The Thousand Sons. Imho, it surely has to be Revuel Arvida founding the new chapter thanks to having the patronage of Jaghatai Khan.


Eh I wouldnt call that much of a revelation at all. More of a confirmation. As that is what a buttload of folks have suspected since that chapter was revealed to us.

And regarding redemption. Nope, no way. Unless they all want to become Chaos Spawns, once you're in, you're in. No backing out of Chaos for these guys. Their souls belong to the Chaos gods. And after what happened in Praetorian Of Dorn ( daaaaaaayum son 

#dicksoutforalpharius #primarchlivesmatter
), you can forget about the Alpha Legion joining the Imperium anytime soon.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

After reading The Last Son of Prospero and the Crimson King, I think theres strong potential for Magnus to be redeemed again. With the rumor that one traitor legion will be redeemed, and a loyalist will fall.

In TCK we learn..


That Magnus has fragmented into shards due to the severity of Leman Russ' attacks, and he regained all but one of them over the course of the novel. The shard that had fused with Revuel Arvida and turning him into Janus. Magnus' sole reason for declaring for Horus is to recover his last shard. Which is his good side, his humility. If you have read the last son of prospero, it becomes pretty clear that the unnamed character speaking on terra at the start of the novel is Janus. 

But clearly the sigilite one ups Magnus by sealing away the budding Grey Knights and Titan itself in the warp before the traitor legions can strike, Magnus never finding his prize on Terra due to Janus' appearance in The Beast Arises. So I feel Black Library is saving Janus to fuse him with Magnus to eventually redeem him.

TCK also killed another Blood Ravens rumor, that they were formed from the 1ksons fleet sent from Prospero prior to the wolves arriving. The fleet arrives at the Planet of the Sorcererers and provides a much needed reinforcement to them.


----------

